# Polished Bliss®: Ferrari Enzo (Part 1)...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ferrari Enzo - it needs no introduction really!

The owner wanted the car looking its best for an up and coming car show(Alford Speedfest Sun 5th June, we'll be there :thumb but as it was quite short notice we could only get it in for a 1 day Protection Detail which would obviously make the car look nice and shiny but paintwork correction would have to wait.

This suited the owner fine but it is coming back into us in the next few weeks to have the full Ne Plus Ultra treatment so we can really go to town on it 

So here's the car sat in the early morning sun awaiting its spruce up:










As always, it was the wheels/tyres and arches that were done first after a good pre-rinse:



















With the ceramic brakes the wheels were never going to be too bad but I used Wolf's Deironiser anyways just to be sure:










Then agitated with the various brushes after the Deironiser was left to dwell for a few minutes:



















Then rinsed:










The tyres and arches were sprayed with Meguiars APC (4:1) and then agitated with an old wheel back brush:




























Then thoroughly rinsed at medium pressure:










While the fronts were ok, the rear wheels had a few minor tar spots so Autosmart Tardis was applied:










Then applied to a Wheel Woolie for an extra bit of cleaning power:



















After:










Next up was that rather impressive engine bay which was just a bit dusty with the odd oily mark here and there so Meguiars APC was sprayed onto the worst bits:



















Then rinsed at 60 degrees and low pressure:




























The Black Baron drier was then used to remove any excess water:



















I then foamed the car with Meguiars Shampoo Plus at 50 degrees...




























...then thoroughly rinsed after approx 5 minutes:










There were still some stubborn bug splats on the front end so I applied some APC to help in their removal:



















APC was then used again to clean all the exterior trim/badges/grills etc:




























Then rinsed again:










Using a Lambswool wash mitt, Meguiars Shampoo Plus and the 2BM the car was then carefully washed:





































A further rinse:










At this point the paint was pretty smooth with only a couple of small tar spots here and there so we brought it in to be clayed with Meguiars Mild:










We then dried the car with the Black Baron:










The paintwork was then prepared for waxing with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and a microfibre applicator pad:



















The tyres were sprayed with Swissvax Pneu and left for 10/15 minutes:










The wheels were also prepared with Cleaner Fluid and then protected with Swissvax Autobahn:










Then buffed off after 20 minutes:










Meanwhile, Crystal Rock had been applied to the paintwork...










...and a new glass sealant from Nanolex applied to all exterior glass:










By the time the Nanolex had been applied and removed it was time to buff the wax off with a Deluxe Mega Towel:










All the carbon fibre (which is everywhere!) was waxed also:





































Swissvax Leather Cleaner removed a little bit of dirt and grime from the seats but they weren't too bad really:










Tailpipes were polished with Swissvax Metal Polish:



















Wolf's Trim Coat was applied to all the black sections on the lower parts of the car:










The carbon diffuser was cleansed and then waxed with Swissvax Opaque (apologies for the dark picture):










In the engine bay, a good hour or two was spent polishing and protecting various bits of carbon with Werkstat Prime Strong and protecting the rest with Aerospace 303.

The exhaust was polished up with the DA and Meguiars NXT Metal Polish:

Before:










After:























































After a thorough check over and a final wipe down this is how the car looked :thumb:















































































































































































































































































*I'd like to emphasise the fact that the car received no paint correction at this stage so if anyone at Alford on Sunday sees the car and wonders why there's still swirls in the paint then that's why* 

Thanks for looking, Part II on its way in a few weeks :thumb:

Clark


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, Cant wait for the ne plus ultra


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Clark , it´s just the warm up for you guys.

Waiting for the full work in a couple of weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Amazing work as always Clark,

All the best,
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice through protection detial there, I'm looking forward to part 2:thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Top job on a Top car...beautiful done:thumb: everything about Polished Bliss is amazing:wave:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks sensational!!!! My favourite supercar at the moment :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Clark. Before you post a stunning detail like this in the future, will you please p.m me so i can have the tissues waiting.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post Clark!

Cars looks simple immense!

After ready Evo's recent write up on it, where Harry took Nick Mason's car to France it really brought home how much of a spectacle the car is and probably the craziest car to have graced PB's workshop!

I'm still waiting on my free pot of wax for correctly guessing first on twitter! :lol:

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work on a beautiful car, look forward to part 2


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post Clark!
> 
> Cars looks simple immense!
> 
> ...


It's certainly one of those cars where you keep finding new things as you get in amongst it. The design is stunning,a true hyper car.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful car and immense work as always. Can't wait for part two!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

looks fantastic..


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb as always :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very very nice indeed.. :thumb:

Was ment to detail one of these this weekend been with Baker21, but unfortunately was cancelled ..


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

What a stunning car!
Nice work.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Amazing work as always Clark,
> 
> All the best,
> Paul Dalton
> Miracle Detail


Must be that wax we used 



zippo said:


> Clark. Before you post a stunning detail like this in the future, will you please p.m me so i can have the tissues waiting.:thumb::thumb:


Oops sorry! :lol:


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

absolutely amazing...

U are my favorite company in here...

Cheers
Matthias


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Matthias1344 said:


> absolutely amazing...
> 
> U are my favorite company in here...
> 
> ...


Thank you,much appreciated


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I love that car. Nice job.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! :thumb:

Is there any chance to get feedback regarding the new glass product from the owner?


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks amazing and looking forward to part 2.

But after you clayed did you go straight onto drying with the black baron or any rinse between? and do you have seperate Wheel Woolies for tardis, and wheel cleaning?

Only wondereding about the WW's, as I've ordered some from you and wondered whether it be best to keep 1 brush for tar removal and De-ironiser use.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work Clark..


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for this post, brilliant!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Another great write up from the PB guys. 

What a car.

Im really looking forward to the full write up.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Clark


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Magnificent - eagerly awaiting Part II


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

looking at that just as an enhancement, it looks utterly amazing


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

wicked, got to come back later and have another :thumb:

Crystal Rock :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

David said:


> looking at that just as an enhancement, it looks utterly amazing


It wasn't an enhancement, just a protection detail


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Looks amazing and looking forward to part 2.
> 
> But after you clayed did you go straight onto drying with the black baron or any rinse between? and do you have seperate Wheel Woolies for tardis, and wheel cleaning?
> 
> Only wondereding about the WW's, as I've ordered some from you and wondered whether it be best to keep 1 brush for tar removal and De-ironiser use.


....


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

love it.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Automotive perfection even without the full on correction! Nice work.

I would utterly sh1t myself taking a p/washer to an Enzo engine. lol


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant wait to see part II!

Was just thinking today of popping up to the speedfest on sunday, hopefully see this beauty in the flesh.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

Fantastic work as always guys  Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

spot on as always clark :thumb:

these enzo's are getting common now though :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car.:thumb:

looking forward to the 'Ne Plus Ultra' detail!


----------



## lionheart (May 10, 2011)

looking forward to part 2 :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow what a car, looks a fantastic job as always.


----------



## cosport (Apr 13, 2011)

good job, nice reflections. The enzo looks this neat.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Great stuff lovely car...


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

cant wait for pt2


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

I see the paintwork pretty good in fact
great job!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nanolex said:


> Absolutely stunning! :thumb:
> 
> Is there any chance to get feedback regarding the new glass product from the owner?


We've got several local customers plus two of us testing the new products at the moment. Initial feedback has been very positive, and we're digging them too. Bear with us, formal feedback will be coming your way in a few weeks time. :thumb:



ant_s said:


> Looks amazing and looking forward to part 2.
> 
> But after you clayed did you go straight onto drying with the black baron or any rinse between? and do you have seperate Wheel Woolies for tardis, and wheel cleaning?
> 
> Only wondereding about the WW's, as I've ordered some from you and wondered whether it be best to keep 1 brush for tar removal and De-ironiser use.


Clark's working off-site today, so rather than leave you waiting I'll jump in. After claying we pretty much always dry straight away without rinsing; we use water as our clay lube, so this poses no issue. The rinse after claying mindset really only makes sense if the clay has started to deteriorate as a result of being used with a shampoo-based lube or an oily QD. With water deterioration doesn't occur.

Moving on to the Wheel Woolies, we don't keep separate ones for specific tasks (although we do have a few of each size to hand). Rather, we simply rinse them out all thoroughly after each given use. We keep a close eye on the condition of all of our gear, and replace any items showing signs of age or deterioration as and when we need to. As a result, we do spend a fairly considerable sum of dosh each year on products and equipment!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Good job dude!! Stunning car.. waiting for the long detail :buffer:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice.... 

do us a favour, when you have it in for ne plus ultra, take a video of it starting up, and also showing the clocks and dials... I bet it looks and sounds sweet....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ good idea mat  as i doubt ill ever see that :lol:

cant wait for the big write up


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, what a rare car, loved this thread, car looks great.

You guys, are the bees knees.... you certainly know how to shine a car up well.

Welldone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumb: very nice 

Anthony


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good, at least you guys don't brag about £5k and £7k details on supercars like some 'other' companies!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

great work as usual


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


>


Does my bum look big in this? Hell yeah :argie::argie:

WOW! Can't wait for the Ne Plus Ultra treatment


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Looks really good, at least you guys don't brag about £5k and £7k details on supercars like some 'other' companies!


What's that got to with this detail ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Phwoar... :doublesho :argie: :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

just brilliant :argie:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ali said:


> Wow!!


C0ck boy!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Silence hound!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work as always


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If I was lucky enough to win the lottery, this is the car I would buy!

You stick yer Veyrons and Lambos where the monkey stuck it's nuts... THIS machine is just a work of art. Everything about it is just awesome.

Many thanks for posting!!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome... as above, cant wait for the Ne Plus Ultra :thumb:

Bet the owner was over the moon with just this job... he'll be blown away after the full treatment


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I just had a trouser crisis!!!!!

Can I have a job please?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Stunningly awesome car, and equally fantastic work Clark, especially on short notice.
Id be working there nights and days just to enjoy that car, stunning again.


----------



## Matthias1344 (May 4, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Matthias1344 said:


> deleted


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work for a protection detail Clark :thumb:
Don't see these in Australia 

Mario


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> I think I just had a trouser crisis!!!!!
> 
> Can I have a job please?


Ok, tell me what you can bring to the team?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Ok, tell me what you can bring to the team?


See if I find myself at a loose end anywhere semi-local, I will genuinely pester you for a job! :wave:


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Great work...I'd love to clean a car like that


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

coult get better result with a qd and a kitchen sponge..... 



maybe some tcut aswell



seriously tho. 

i cant wait to see the actual detail of this care

looks great thus far


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job, fantastic motor! In your experience, how does the Werkstat prime hold up with the heat of the engine bay?


----------



## Karl79 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work


----------



## davidghoni (Jun 9, 2011)

top work


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hottrod said:


> Great job, fantastic motor! In your experience, how does the Werkstat prime hold up with the heat of the engine bay?


Extremely well, the carbon fibre parts that it was applied to never get _that_ hot compared to the rest of the engine so decent durability can be expected.

The car is back with us very shortly so I'll include an update on that if I remember


----------



## chris100 (May 20, 2011)

whats the cover the car is parked on thats a great piece of equipment, do you have a link?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

chris100 said:


> whats the cover the car is parked on thats a great piece of equipment, do you have a link?


It's used to collect wash water which is then pumped into a big tank, this then gets emptied every 6 months or so.

We got ours from here: http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/content.php


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Is that so the chemicals etc.. dont go into the drains?
its a very good idea but is it expensive having it installed and emptied, im guessing its not something i should invest in for my driveway is it?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

500tie said:


> Is that so the chemicals etc.. dont go into the drains?
> its a very good idea but is it expensive having it installed and emptied, im guessing its not something i should invest in for my driveway is it?


There are no drains here so yes, it's basically to capture any chemicals we may be using. The wash bund is approx £1k but it only costs £150/200 every 6 months or so to have the tank emptied, probably a bit OTT for an enthusiast on his driveway


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work on a beautiful machine


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

I love coming back to this thread! I joined because of it!

Belter of an OP!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

yet again a chance for us mere mortals to see wonderful pics of dream cars in real surroundings. far better than any mags


----------



## Danny.R (Oct 10, 2011)

The Enzo is truly Ferrari at its best, great work!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bigmondy said:


> I love coming back to this thread! I joined because of it!
> 
> Belter of an OP!





Bowler said:


> yet again a chance for us mere mortals to see wonderful pics of dream cars in real surroundings. far better than any mags





Danny.R said:


> The Enzo is truly Ferrari at its best, great work!


Thanks guys, much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

So when is part 2 getting here , can't wait !


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

zepp85 said:


> So when is part 2 getting here , can't wait !


It was moved to spring/summer time


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> It was moved to spring/summer time


Nooooo ! Lol . Anything else tasty coming up inbetween ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning detail thanks for sharing one very lucky owner it is a difficult car for Ferrari to repeat but 458 is very promising, Clarke does the Shampoo Plus work ok with Cold water with foam lance and what amount did you use in Foam Lance, thanks


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

zepp85 said:


> Nooooo ! Lol . Anything else tasty coming up inbetween ?


Oooooh maybe, keep an eye on our twitter updates - I've literally just posted a very rare collection of cars I've just recently completed :thumb:



Derekh929 said:


> Stunning detail thanks for sharing one very lucky owner it is a difficult car for Ferrari to repeat but 458 is very promising, Clarke does the Shampoo Plus work ok with Cold water with foam lance and what amount did you use in Foam Lance, thanks


Yep, obviously warm water has the edge in terms of cleaning ability but it will still work fine - I put about 1cm of product in the lance and fill with warm water to the top


----------

